# Found in Boone County



## hammerhead (Apr 13, 2013)

Snuck up on seven small grays in Boone County this afternoon. I was somewhat surprised. Ground is still cool. Next few days should be excellent.


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

That's AWESOME NEWS to hear! Did you find them along the river? Went out this afternoon myself and did a little snooping around. Didn't see anything at all  It's suppose to warm up still tomorrow, but from what I hear it's suppose to rain and get cold in the evenings again. So not sure what's gonna happen with the morels due to that cold spell again. 
Congrats on finding your first morels of the season!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 13, 2013)

I wasn't along the river. Found 'em in a spot within city limits where I've been going for years. They were in a patch of thorns and bush honeysuckle that always seems the first place to produce. Good luck.


----------

